# DC - Spring 2018 TPF Meet 4/6-4/8



## SquarePeg

Starting this thread to continue our discussion from Coffee House about a possible TPF meet in DC this Spring.  

Some things to talk about:

Dates?
Where to stay/hotel deals
Getting there suggestions/deals on flights, trains
Photo spots - what's on everyone's bucket list?


----------



## waday

I'm totally up for a TPF meet. I need to read more in the Coffee House!

Depending on when we go (and for how long), if it's around a busy time, you can actually reserve parking spots in garages. I'd suggest that, which is what we did when we went down for the Cherry Blossom festival. Of course, if you stay in a hotel, you'd get parking at the hotel (for $/day).

Last time we stayed overnight, we chose this hotel, which was walkable to the monuments/sites, and not ridiculously expensive. Courtyard Washington, DC/Foggy Bottom . But, this is on the west side of the National Mall. If people are taking the train, they may want something closer to Union Station. The only thing with staying on the eastern side is that the monuments/sites are further away (with the exception of the US Capital, Supreme Court, Library of Congress, etc).

I'd like to do Arlington National Cemetery--haven't been there before.

If we would do a tour of the US Capital building, I believe you need to have tickets in advance, so we should be cognizant of that if we choose that as a site to see.


----------



## Braineack

I still use Amtrak when travelling to NYC -- the commuter train is pretty cheap.  Unsure about flights, but you wanna fly into Reagan and not dulles or bwi.

I just like the zoo when in DC.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Photo spots - what's on everyone's bucket list?


Similar to you, Sharon, I'm very interested in doing monuments/sites during golden hour and at night.


----------



## snowbear

For the Capital tour, contact your Senator or Representative - it's my understanding they can get the tickets a little easier for their home folks than someone trying on their own;  I haven't been in years, when you could just walk in.  The rehab construction (I think) is finished.

Off the top of my head, monuments at the Tidal Basin or _very_ close: Jefferson, Lincoln, FDR, MLK Jr, Washington Monument, WW2, Viet Nam (the Wall), Korean War.  There are also a number of small gardens around the various Smithsonian buildings.  At the other end of the mall (Capitol end) is the National Botanical Gardens, and the US Navy Memorial (a block off of the mall).

Like Braineak says, DCA is the closest airport and has a Metrorail station.  If you have to go to BWI, both Amtrak and MARC (Md state commuter rail) can get you to DC, though I'm not sure if MARC runs on weekends.  Amtrak stops at Union Station, which is downtown.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo spots - what's on everyone's bucket list?
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to you, Sharon, I'm very interested in doing monuments/sites during golden hour and at night.
Click to expand...


Last visit I had Princess and my nephew and they were about 12 I think... we did the Monuments at Night bus tour which was awesome but time at each spot was very limited and I had to choose between hanging with the family or finding a spot for my tripod.  Would love to do a similar route with more time and fewer distractions!  Also we skipped the Capitol due to the rehab construction so would love to see that.  I know someone who works for our Congresswoman and can contact her for tickets but probably would only apply for those from MA.  

I would definitely be flying in.  The train ride from MA is 9 hours.  BTDT no thanks!  I  have plenty of frequent flyer miles I can burn on a flight if I can't find something cheap.  I'm a little annoyed with myself in this regard today as I just found out that my Southwest miles expired and they won't reinstate them!  So much for their "miles don't expire" advertising.  It's BS.  There are a lot of asterisks after that statement.  Only had enough for 1 or 2 short flights on SW but still... I would have donated them to Make A Wish if I knew they were going to expire.  Will have to spend some time tonight checking all of my ff and hotel loyalty accounts to make sure this doesn't happen with any other points.

For me, a weekend would be best.  Friday night arrival, Sunday afternoon departure.  I would rather stay near the sites we plan to visit.  When traveling by myself I usually find good deals via Priceline.  Seems like renting a car would be a waste of money.  Previous visit we just took taxis everywhere and it still saved us money over renting a car + parking fees.  

Hey @Braineack and @snowbear  - do either of you ever go to Menus | Cheesetique   My cousin works there part time.


----------



## JonA_CT

Depending on the weekend, I'd try to make it down. I haven't looked at flights, but its a really reasonable train ticket for me to get down and back for a weekend (like $150 RT), so I'd probably be going into Union Station. I'd be fine taking public transportation/uber/lyft etc to get where I wanted to go.

I might pass on a hotel in favor of renting an a room at an airbnb if I'm going by myself...I know what hotel prices are like in DC!


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Hey @Braineack and @snowbear  - do either of you ever go to Menus | Cheesetique   My cousin works there part time.


No, but now that I've looked at the menu, it has my interest.  Now, which of three to go to . . .

Yes, unless you are planning on going outside the city, a car is usually a waste.  Although it has issues, I really like the Metrorail, even if I have to walk a bit to/from the station.  I use the connector bus but don't generally take the regular bus as figuring out the routes can be a task.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sounds groovy but I will probably use some vacation time in the spring to go to Florida as I normally do. I'll have to look up potential customers there, stranger things have happened.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> No, but now that I've looked at the menu, it has my interest. Now, which of three to go to . . .



If you go to the one in Del Ray, ask for Jess and let her know you "know" me!


----------



## Braineack

SquarePeg said:


> Hey @Braineack and @snowbear - do either of you ever go to Menus | Cheesetique My cousin works there part time.



it's like my favorite restaurant.  I go there often!!!!  All three locations.

Tell them to open one in Fairfax for me please!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> If you go to the one in Del Ray, ask for Jess and let her know you "know" me!



Will do.



Braineack said:


> it's like my favorite restaurant.  I go there often!!!!  All three locations.
> 
> Tell them to open one in Fairfax for me please!!!!!


Not before one goes into the Greater Waldorf-Brandywine-La Plata metropolitan area.


----------



## snowbear

Just in case anyone is interested in visiting any of the Smithsonian facilities, non-commercial photography & video is allowed (like Park Service areas), however they don't allow tripods, monopods or selfie sticks.


----------



## Braineack

they actually were planning one in Bethesda or something but it fall through iirc.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

snowbear said:


> Just in case anyone is interested in visiting any of the Smithsonian facilities, non-commercial photography & video is allowed (like Park Service areas), however they don't allow tripods, monopods or selfie sticks.


Does " non-commercial photography " mean P & S cameras allowed only or will they accept dslr's as well? How do they determine who is going to shoot commercially?


----------



## JonA_CT

Dean_Gretsch said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in visiting any of the Smithsonian facilities, non-commercial photography & video is allowed (like Park Service areas), however they don't allow tripods, monopods or selfie sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Does " non-commercial photography " mean P & S cameras allowed only or will they accept dslr's as well? How do they determine who is going to shoot commercially?
Click to expand...


I went with my students last April, and carried my D600 into most of the Smithsonian museums without any issue. I stopped because I wasn't taking photos my phone couldn't, and the extra security check because of my camera bag was starting to get annoying, haha.


----------



## waday

JonA_CT said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in visiting any of the Smithsonian facilities, non-commercial photography & video is allowed (like Park Service areas), however they don't allow tripods, monopods or selfie sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Does " non-commercial photography " mean P & S cameras allowed only or will they accept dslr's as well? How do they determine who is going to shoot commercially?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went with my students last April, and carried my D600 into most of the Smithsonian museums without any issue. I stopped because I wasn't taking photos my phone couldn't, and the extra security check because of my camera bag was starting to get annoying, haha.
Click to expand...

I specifically didn't take my camera bag for that exact reason. I had only brought two lenses and asked my wife to carry my second lens in her purse.


----------



## snowbear

Like Jon said, DSLRs are fine.  If you take a bag, they will poke around with a wand, but it's not a real problem.  I found just carrying more stuff is a hassle so I try to go with minimum gear- the 18-55 kit lens works just fine.  If I'm just running around outside or going to the Bot. Gardens, I'll take more.


----------



## JonA_CT

In the Coffee House thread, @SquarePeg had mentioned late March. Easter is early this year...April 1st.

So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?

Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.


----------



## waday

JonA_CT said:


> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.


March 23-25 is getting close enough to cherry blossom time... do we want to avoid that timeframe to avoid the masses of people? 2018 Cherry Blossom Festival - Washington DC | Cherry Blossom Watch

Haha, stay with me. If anything happens, I'll plan to scream with a very high pitch, which is my usual defense mechanism.


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> March 23-25 is getting close enough to cherry blossom time... do we want to avoid that timeframe to avoid the masses of people? 2018 Cherry Blossom Festival - Washington DC | Cherry Blossom Watch
> 
> Haha, stay with me. If anything happens, I'll plan to scream with a very high pitch, which is my usual defense mechanism.
Click to expand...

I have an aluminum tripod - it makes a great urban melee weapon!

I haven't looked at what the paydays are in March, but I'm pretty much open to any of them.

If you want a special treat, the ESRI Fed Conference is on March 20 & 21 -- I'll be there, with several thousand other GeoGeeks.


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> In the Coffee House thread, @SquarePeg had mentioned late March. Easter is early this year...April 1st.
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.



 Other than Easter, I am completely flexible on which weekend we go. I was thinking March so we could avoid all of the New England school April vacation weeks which is when all of the eighth grade classes go to DC.   Here in MA, April vacation week is based around Patriots’ Day and not around Easter.


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Braineack and @snowbear - do either of you ever go to Menus | Cheesetique My cousin works there part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's like my favorite restaurant.  I go there often!!!!  All three locations.
> 
> Tell them to open one in Fairfax for me please!!!!!
Click to expand...


I’ll pass that along!  Next time you go to the one in Del ray ask if Jess is working and tell her you know me from the photography website.  She’ll be here Sunday for our annual family Christmas party so I’ll mention it to her and she won’t think your nuts.


----------



## Braineack

JonA_CT said:


> In the Coffee House thread, @SquarePeg had mentioned late March. Easter is early this year...April 1st.
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.


 you gotta watch out for me...

I'm totally down for this, and free most weekends. We've done this once before, was fun. No one died, but @The_Traveler took a tumble.


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Coffee House thread, @SquarePeg had mentioned late March. Easter is early this year...April 1st.
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta watch out for me...
> 
> I'm totally down for this, and free most weekends. We've done this once before, was fun. No one died, but @The_Traveler took a tumble.
Click to expand...

I plan on attending.  June and July have things going on but March and April are OK.


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> . . . but @The_Traveler took a tumble.



I don't mean to hijack, but has anyone heard from Lew, recently?


----------



## qmr55

I'm only 2.5 hours away! I would probably come down for a day or two


----------



## Braineack

we could start the day off at the WWII memorial and Arlington cemetery, then head into the city.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Man, wish I wasn't saving my nickels for an Alaska trip in April. This sounds like a good time.


----------



## snowbear

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Man, wish I wasn't saving my nickels for an Alaska trip in April. This sounds like a good time.


Go for Alaska - I'm sure we can get a couple of the locals, if you come down here later on.


----------



## photoflyer

I live in Arlington. How will everyone be informed as to what was decided?

Also, Arlington is a great place to stay if you are visiting the area.  The Hilton Garden Inn is one block from Court House metro and a long walk or a short cab ride to ANC (Arlington National Cemetery). 

There is also a Holiday Inn and  a Comfort Inn that are walking distance to the Ballston Metro stop, five stops from DC.

Of course there are many more options but these are economical and convenient.


----------



## snowbear

photoflyer said:


> I live in Arlington. How will everyone be informed as to what was decided?
> 
> Also, Arlington is a great place to stay if you are visiting the area.  The Hilton Garden Inn is one block from Court House metro and a long walk or a short cab ride to ANC (Arlington National Cemetery).
> 
> There is also a Holiday Inn and  a Comfort Inn that are walking distance to the Ballston Metro stop, five stops from DC.
> 
> Of course there are many more options but these are economical and convenient.


We will post updates here, and can make a list of those intending to participate.  As far as coordination, I'd suggest @SquarePeg with @Braineack or myself as local contact points.


----------



## JoeW

As usual, I'm late to the game.  But that won't stop me from sharing redundant information that has already been decided (well, maybe).

1.  Yes, count me in (as long as it's not on a date when I'm traveling for work--I travel a LOT).
2.  You can get much cheaper hotels in the suburbs and then take the train in (VRE, with stops at places like Crystal  City, L' Enfant Plaza and then Union Station and Metro stops at them all).  Like you could actually stay in Fredericksburg, VA and shoot the battlefield there and the old town then take the train in the next day.
3.  If you're coming from NYC, I recommend one of the buses like VaMoose or Megabus. I've seen roundtrip tickets for $30, you get wifi, lots of space for tripods and/or Pelican cases.
4.  Some suggestions for options to consider:
--night shoot of the Lincoln Memorial (from the back of it on a clear night you can see the Eternal Flame at JFK's gravesite in Arlington National Cemetery across the River), the US Institute of Peace (2 blocks away), the Einstein Memorial (across the street) and Vietnam Veteran's Memorial (across the street from the Einstein).
--Arlington National Cemetery, Section 60 (where the Iraq and Afghanistan dead are buried).  People leave momentos on the headstones (see the photo below).  You also have the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and the changing of the guard.
--National Gallery of Art, East Building (contemporary and modern art) is speed light friendly and free.  Great architecture and art that lends itself to creative abstract photography (like...shooting Calder mobiles).
--Hirshhorn Museum (more modern and contemporary art in a nifty space plus an outdoor sculpture garden).
--US Botanical Gardens (diverse ecosystems, the orchids may still be blooming if it's an early spring, they give out permits for tripods, and it's next to a bunch of other good stuff to shoot).
--Renwick Gallery (part of the SI but not on the National Mall, it is known for lots of large installations that make fascinating photographic possibilities and all galleries are photo friendly).

Everything I've just listed is free.  Don't plan on parking on the National Mall.  Take Metro, or Lyft, or park elsewhere and walk in.  And b/c March and April in DC can alternate between "wow, it's summer already?" vs. cold, blustery, and rainy, I suggest that people have an indoor plan and an outdoor plan.  Last thought--it's not very photo-friendly and it costs to get in but if you are interested in photojournalism and telling stories with photographies, when you're in town you should make time to visit the Newseum.  It's worth the price of admission just to see the exhibits on 9-11, specifically the story of the "Falling Man" photo as well as Bill Biggart (who was shooting at the base of one of the towers that day and his crushed gear was found in the wreckage...and the photos were salvaged).  Powerful stuff.


----------



## bratkinson

I may just make it to Washington in March.  Mid-to-late April I'll be on vacation.

As a retired senile citizen, I can come down from the Springfield MA area on Amtrak for $73 each way.  Adult fare from Boston is $79 each way.  As a 'frequent rider' Amtrak, I can cash in some never-expiring points, too!  Now all I need is a decent hotel price.  This past June, after checking a bunch of places online, I ended up in Alexandria for a night at $210 after the taxes.  Anywhere within a block or so of a subway station works for me.


----------



## JoeW

Dean_Gretsch said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in visiting any of the Smithsonian facilities, non-commercial photography & video is allowed (like Park Service areas), however they don't allow tripods, monopods or selfie sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Does " non-commercial photography " mean P & S cameras allowed only or will they accept dslr's as well? How do they determine who is going to shoot commercially?
Click to expand...

Let me be more specific on this issue:

1.  Some traveling or special exhibits will ban cameras (in the Smithsonian).  As a general rule, all museum exhibits (meaning:  the artifacts belong to SI) can be photographed.
2.  Can you use a DSLR?  Of course.  See examples below.
3.  The US Botanic Garden issues tripod permits.  I have had no problem with beanbags, stabilizing against a bench or door frame.  I've sometimes used a small REI tripod (6 inches) and no-one has said "no tripods!" to me.
4.  The National Gallery of Art East Building (the modern art side of the museum) allows speed lights in a number of the galleries.

As to what you're looking at, the first is a natural light photo in the National Gallery of Art East Building, the second is natural light at the Renwick (one of the installations playing with light and wire), the third is a speed light and narrow DoF of an Alexander Calder mobile in the Calder room at NGA-East, the 4th is natural light of a patron in front of a Rothko at the NGA.  So yes, DSLRs are allowed, some exhibits allow speed lights and some facilities allow tripods.  But you need to ask first (or check the specific museum website for photography rules).


----------



## jowensphoto

Id  recommend staying just outside DC. The city is butt expensive and you can stay a metro stop away (like near Reagan in Arlington) for much cheaper. Crystal City is one of my favorite little neighborhoods. There's a great sushi place there. 

I'm second shooting a lot next year, but if it's not a day I have a wedding, I can metro in from Reston.


----------



## Braineack

I agree. I'd recommend staying in Rosslyn at the Holiday Inn or Marriot, then you can walk to Georgetown or hop in the Rosslyn metro to go into the city.  Plenty of great eats in that area as well and plenty of nightlight in Clarendon just up the street.


----------



## photoflyer

Another site that is very photogenic both inside and out is the Washington National Cathedral.

Even many locals don't know about the observation level from which you look down on the Washington Monument.

Shots from the Carillon at Iwo Jima are almost cliché but who can resist.


----------



## Braineack

I ended up with pretty good shots of the WWII memorial the last DC walk -- the VA folks met up there at sunrise:




DSC_1515-2 by Braineack, on Flickr

The Cathedral isn't a bad idea, but It's just up and away from the sites that the people out of town may want to see is all.


I  believe we did: WH, Eastern Market, Library of Congress (went inside), Congress, Supreme Court, Chinatown, then Zoo.


----------



## photoflyer

Braineack said:


> The Cathedral isn't a bad idea, but It's just up and away from the sites that the people out of town may want to see is all.



True.  Just an idea.  As I live here I can go anytime.


----------



## photoflyer

Braineack said:


> I ended up with pretty good shots of the WWII memorial the last DC walk -- the VA folks met up there at sunrise:



Oh, and nice shot from Iwo Jima.  Looks like an early summer morning.


----------



## Braineack

late summer morning  was in sept.


----------



## KmH

Sounds like it will be a fun get together.

Unfortunately I'm going the other way in March - west to Sacramento, Oakland, & San Francisco - by train (ferry & bus too).


----------



## snowbear

KmH said:


> Sounds like it will be a fun get together.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm going the other way in March - west to Sacramento, Oakland, & San Francisco - by train (ferry & bus too).


We'll forgive you.


----------



## JonA_CT

So...are we going to do this?


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m in.  With the exception of school break week I am flexible on the timing.


----------



## snowbear

I'm kinda stuck here, so dates are no real problem.


----------



## SquarePeg

April 14-22 are out for me.


----------



## SquarePeg

I added a poll on the dates that people are available.


----------



## JonA_CT

I answered “yes” to all but the first,  although my family would be with me the last weekend.


----------



## snowbear

I picked paydays.  I really need a day, or so, notice - it's a very far drive.


----------



## JoeW

I only marked the last set of dates b/c that is the only set that I am definitely available.  But if you pick any dates other than the first, I'll try to be there for at least some of the time.

I know people don't want to stay a long ways away from DC.  So the common assumption many people make is to stay at a hotel in DC.  That will probably cost you an arm and a leg (plus parking will be expensive).  If you fly in to National (ie: Reagan), then you can find hotels in Arlington/Crystal City/Pentagon City which are on metro and cheaper than almost anything in DC.  You'll be close to Arlington National Cemetery and near the Potomac River.  If you stay further out but on the VRE line in Virginia, you can get a much cheaper hotel and the train ride in to DC will be about $4.15 one-way.  A link for VRE is here:  Rail service in Virginia - VRE


----------



## JoeW

If you're looking for inexpensive hotels in Crystal City (near National Airport and near Metro), a popular one with a lot of US govt. workers traveling to DC seeking cheap lodging is the Americana Hotel at 1400 Jefferson Davis Highway, it has free parking:  Arlington VA Retro Hotel | Americana Hotel  And if you prefer a chain (and a bit more predictability) then Holiday Inn National Airport/Crystal City.  It has a free shuttle to and from the airport, close to Metro, free breakfast.


----------



## snowbear

Aw, come on . . . let folks enjoy the _real_ DC area - camp out in Fair Lakes or around Fort Meade (where they can enjoy DC and Baltimore commuters)


----------



## JonA_CT

If I head down there, I’m going to find the cheapest couch on AirBNB. 
 Hotels are so 1900s


----------



## Braineack

snowbear said:


> Aw, come on . . . let folks enjoy the _real_ DC area - camp out in Fair Lakes or around Fort Meade (where they can enjoy DC and Baltimore commuters)



there's lot a Korean food out and chain restaurants out in fair lakes (where I'm at).


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, come on . . . let folks enjoy the _real_ DC area - camp out in Fair Lakes or around Fort Meade (where they can enjoy DC and Baltimore commuters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's lot a Korean food out and chain restaurants out in fair lakes (where I'm at).
Click to expand...


I hear your favorite restaurant might be considering that area...


----------



## Braineack

it would be very smart.  I don't think the Ballston location will ever be that busy until the new mall thing is built.   They would do very well in the Fairfax corner area, or reston, or loudon 1 or Gainesville.


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, come on . . . let folks enjoy the _real_ DC area - camp out in Fair Lakes or around Fort Meade (where they can enjoy DC and Baltimore commuters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's lot a Korean food out and chain restaurants out in fair lakes (where I'm at).
Click to expand...

Yes, there is. I spent a week going to a class at the Fairfax County government complex. Getting there from MD was fine but the drive home, not so much.


----------



## Braineack

i hope you went to coastal flats or ozzies!


----------



## snowbear

Never really got the chance, need to get back to the area.


----------



## SquarePeg

Hi All.  It looks like 3/9 - 3/11 works for quite a few of us.  That's a month from now.  Or April 6-8.  I can do either of those but would need to finalize asap.  Softball season is starting and I'm the scheduler, webmaster, umpire coordinator, registrar... for my daughter's league.  After April 15th I'm not free until end of June and that is way too hot for me to be in DC!  What do you think? 3/9 or 4/6 weekend?

@snowbear
@JonA_CT
@terri
@waday
@JoeW
@qmr55
@jowensphoto
@Braineack
@bratkinson
@photoflyer



bratkinson said:


> I may just make it to Washington in March.  Mid-to-late April I'll be on vacation.
> 
> As a retired senile citizen, I can come down from the Springfield MA area on Amtrak for $73 each way.  Adult fare from Boston is $79 each way.  As a 'frequent rider' Amtrak, I can cash in some never-expiring points, too!  Now all I need is a decent hotel price.  This past June, after checking a bunch of places online, I ended up in Alexandria for a night at $210 after the taxes.  Anywhere within a block or so of a subway station works for me.



Just a heads up that flights are currently less than the train if you're flexible about the timing of your flight.


----------



## JonA_CT

Let me know what you guys decide...I'll have to renegotiate with my wife, because train tickets have gone up a good bit.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Hi All.  It looks like 3/9 - 3/11 works for quite a few of us.  That's a month from now.  Or April 6-8.  I can do either of those but would need to finalize asap.  Softball season is starting and I'm the scheduler, webmaster, umpire coordinator, registrar... for my daughter's league.  After April 15th I'm not free until end of June and that is way too hot for me to be in DC!  What do you think? 3/9 or 4/6 weekend?
> 
> @snowbear
> @JonA_CT
> @terri
> @waday
> @JoeW
> @qmr55
> @jowensphoto
> @Braineack
> @bratkinson
> @photoflyer
> 
> 
> 
> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just make it to Washington in March.  Mid-to-late April I'll be on vacation.
> 
> As a retired senile citizen, I can come down from the Springfield MA area on Amtrak for $73 each way.  Adult fare from Boston is $79 each way.  As a 'frequent rider' Amtrak, I can cash in some never-expiring points, too!  Now all I need is a decent hotel price.  This past June, after checking a bunch of places online, I ended up in Alexandria for a night at $210 after the taxes.  Anywhere within a block or so of a subway station works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up that flights are currently less than the train if you're flexible about the timing of your flight.
Click to expand...


OMG, should I notify the authorities?


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> Let me know what you guys decide...I'll have to renegotiate with my wife, because train tickets have gone up a good bit.



I might have a couple used Coach purses if your interested.... Actually, many to choose from


----------



## waday

I can't do weekend of 3/9. Might be able to do weekend of 4/6. Will check with the wife.



jcdeboever said:


> OMG, should I notify the authorities?


LOL


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> I can't do weekend of 3/9. Might be able to do weekend of 4/6. Will check with the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, should I notify the authorities?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Well if your not going, no call is needed...


----------



## SquarePeg

Is there a nice botanical garden in the DC area?  And will there be much in bloom mid April?


----------



## JonA_CT

Hah, I thought about driving down. Gas would be about $80 round trip. Tolls would be another $50ish. And then paying for parking wherever we decide to stay. It's easily a wash, haha.


----------



## photoflyer

The United States Botanic Garden and the National Arboretum are both in D.C.  The garden is in the shadows of the capitol building on the Mall and the arboretum is about 6 miles away.

Things start to bloom in April.  Weather is the wild card.

I have March 3/9 to 3-11 on my calendar.  Let me know if that changes.


----------



## photoflyer

SquarePeg said:


> Is there a nice botanical garden in the DC area? And will there be much in bloom mid April?




The United States Botanic Garden and the National Arboretum are both in D.C.  The garden is in the shadows of the capitol building on the Mall and the arboretum is about 6 miles away.

Things start to bloom in April.  Weather is the wild card.

I have March 3/9 to 3-11 on my calendar.  Let me know if that changes.​


----------



## SquarePeg

Weather wise, I'm leaning toward April when it will be a bit warmer during the early mornings.


----------



## snowbear

One weekend is as good as another, for me.



SquarePeg said:


> Is there a nice botanical garden in the DC area?  And will there be much in bloom mid April?


Most of the Botanic Garden is indoors; the Arboretum is outside, though there is at least one building.  There are a pair of Bald Eagles at the Arboretum, though I don't know if you can get to that area.  I was last there a number of years ago for a silk painting class.

Both have websites that should say what is in bloom.


----------



## snowbear

There are also a few smaller gardens among the Smithsonian buildings, along the National Mall.


----------



## snowbear

From Arboretum website:


> *January& February*
> 
> Witch-hazels, conifer foliage and cones, hollies in fruit, Japanese apricot, wintersweet, sweet-box, winter jasmine
> *March*
> 
> *2nd week:* Early bulbs, winter-hazel, wintersweet, sweet-box, cornelian-cherries
> 
> *3rd week:* Japanese-andromeda, winter jasmine, pussy willows
> 
> *4th week:* Daffodils, woodland wildflowers, flowering cherries


----------



## SquarePeg

Alright, since it seems obvious that no one else wants to make it for me, I'm making a decision for myself.  I'm going to plan on 4/6 - 4/8.  I have cousins in the area (Alexandria) and will spend some time with them (during mid day harsh light, lol) but would love to meet up with any TPF'rs who will be in the area that weekend.  I'm most likely going to fly in early Friday morning and head home Sunday after dinner.  Those familiar with the area, let me know what days/times/sights would be good for photo meets and I'll be there.  I was in DC a few years ago but it was with the family and I didn't get a lot of photo time.  I definitely want some dawn and nighttime shots of the monuments and would love to visit Arlington Cemetery.  Would like to also plan a lunch or drinks and apps with everyone if anyone is interested in that.   Not sure yet if I'll be staying downtown or outside the city.


----------



## terri

I would love to do this; had a ball on the first TPF meet up in DC, many moons ago!  I agree with those dates as being warmer, and some  things should be blooming then.  I think just outside of town is significantly cheaper, hotel wise.

I just can't commit yet, unfortunately.  Will let you know.


----------



## JoeW

I was just getting ready to reply that I couldn't do the March 9th weekend (I'm in Austin March 4-10) but I can do the April weekend--hurray!

OK, you want botanic gardens, I got your stinking botanic gardens...and then some!  I also agree with the US Botanical Garden--very cool.  A central room that is a rainforest (humid enough at times you need a microfibre cloth to get condensation off of your lens).  Side chambers with orchids, desert, woodland flora.  They also have tripod permits.  A great place to shoot--been there many times with my camera.   National Arboretum--tons of Azealeas and cherry trees so early April is a grand time to be there.  Also, Green Springs Park in Fairfax, VA--lots of flowers, trees, a greenhouse plus you're within 2 miles of about 30 great Korean restaurants and a few good Thai ones as well.  Dumbarton Oaks is a grand old house plus a lovely garden--it's in DC near Georgetown and also Woodrow Wilson's House (which has some lovely flowers in the back garden).  Definitely check out the Tulip Library (north side of the Tidal Basin, near the Jefferson Memorial)...over 100 tips of tulips and they'll be in bloom early April.  And a great park photographically (but so-so for a botanical garden) is Meridian Park in DC (16th NW and W st.).  They have a drum circle, kites, old gates, and a lovely set of fountains that feed water downhill from one to the next and so on--maybe the best park in DC to photograph. 

Finally, the official forecast of peak blossoms will be made by the NPS on March 1st.  But given our very cold winter, I think there is a decent chance we'll have cherry blossoms up in plentiful amounts on the Tidal Basin come that weekend.  It's spectacular (photo of the Tidal Basin with the Jefferson Memorial in the background).


----------



## snowbear

I'll be here on both weekends.  I'm always here (unless I'm in Maine).


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> I would love to do this; had a ball on the first TPF meet up in DC, many moons ago!  I agree with those dates as being warmer, and some  things should be blooming then.  I think just outside of town is significantly cheaper, hotel wise.
> 
> I just can't commit yet, unfortunately.  Will let you know.



I'm penciling you in, in pen.



JoeW said:


> I was just getting ready to reply that I couldn't do the March 9th weekend (I'm in Austin March 4-10) but I can do the April weekend--hurray!
> 
> OK, you want botanic gardens, I got your stinking botanic gardens...and then some!  I also agree with the US Botanical Garden--very cool.  A central room that is a rainforest (humid enough at times you need a microfibre cloth to get condensation off of your lens).  Side chambers with orchids, desert, woodland flora.  They also have tripod permits.  A great place to shoot--been there many times with my camera.   National Arboretum--tons of Azealeas and cherry trees so early April is a grand time to be there.  Also, Green Springs Park in Fairfax, VA--lots of flowers, trees, a greenhouse plus you're within 2 miles of about 30 great Korean restaurants and a few good Thai ones as well.  Dumbarton Oaks is a grand old house plus a lovely garden--it's in DC near Georgetown and also Woodrow Wilson's House (which has some lovely flowers in the back garden).  Definitely check out the Tulip Library (north side of the Tidal Basin, near the Jefferson Memorial)...over 100 tips of tulips and they'll be in bloom early April.  And a great park photographically (but so-so for a botanical garden) is Meridian Park in DC (16th NW and W st.).  They have a drum circle, kites, old gates, and a lovely set of fountains that feed water downhill from one to the next and so on--maybe the best park in DC to photograph.
> 
> Finally, the official forecast of peak blossoms will be made by the NPS on March 1st.  But given our very cold winter, I think there is a decent chance we'll have cherry blossoms up in plentiful amounts on the Tidal Basin come that weekend.  It's spectacular (photo of the Tidal Basin with the Jefferson Memorial in the background).
> View attachment 153736



I'm in for all of that, lol!



snowbear said:


> I'll be here on both weekends.  I'm always here (unless I'm in Maine).



Yeay!


----------



## JoeW

Oh, and I forgot...for those of you doing the Botanic Gardens thing...you can also look at Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens.  More water lillies and other water flowers than you can shake a stick at.  Beautiful area but in a dicey part of town (the gardens are safe but I wouldn't leave stuff showing in the car or park an RV in the lot).  Address is:  1900 Anacostia Ave SE, Washington DC and it's run by the National Park Service.


----------



## Braineack

There's also Meadowlark Botanical Gardens.  Gives you a chance to see Tyson's Corner.


----------



## photoflyer

Ok.  Shifted this on my calendar.  Should be OK.  I live in Arlington; grew up here.  If the blossoms are out I would suggest getting to the tidal basin before sunrise and making that call (Sat vs Sun) on Friday based on the weather forecast.  Sunset also works and this allows for night shots of Jefferson and Washington.   

Of course I can pop down on my bike and and do this anytime so I will just tag along.

The National Cathedral is a good venue for midday for interior shots.  The Botanic Garden might also work for midday.


----------



## Braineack

I've lived here my whole life and have never done the tidal basin -- so I wouldn't mind doing it this year.


----------



## SquarePeg

I booked my flight last night.  Southwest is having a good 2 day sale!  I’m going to fly in Thursday and spend some time with my cousins. I can meet everyone Friday and/or Saturday pretty much whenever.  I’m heading home Sunday early evening so will have most of the morning and afternoon too. 

My “must do” list includes the Tidal Basin at sunrise, one of the botanical gardens, Arlington cemetery, Lincoln monument (at night or dawn I think)... I wouldn’t mind getting inside a couple of buildings too if anyone has a recommendation?  Library of Congress?  Capitol Bldg?  Are they photographer friendly?  Do arrangements need to be made in advance?  I’ve seen most of the DC museums and the zoo already.  

Any other good photo ops that I shouldn’t miss?


----------



## JonA_CT

With the shift to April, all of the cheap Amtrak deals are gone. Actually, the only thing available is Business class when on return travel, haha. 

It looks like Southwest has some reasonable fares out of PVD, but I'd have to use my last personal day at work, and flying is a harder sell for my wife (not because of the cost which is less in this case, but because I'm not walking distance to the airport like I am to the train station, haha).


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> With the shift to April, all of the cheap Amtrak deals are gone. Actually, the only thing available is Business class when on return travel, haha.
> 
> It looks like Southwest has some reasonable fares out of PVD, but I'd have to use my last personal day at work, and flying is a harder sell for my wife (not because of the cost which is less in this case, but because I'm not walking distance to the airport like I am to the train station, haha).



Yikes, at your last personal day already?  Ah the joys of having little ones!  I remember when I used to use all my vacation time to attend events at school or to take care of her when she was home sick, field trips, school vacations, Girl Scout meetings…   

I hope something changes and you can make it for a few days.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I booked my flight last night.  Southwest is having a good 2 day sale!  I’m going to fly in Thursday and spend some time with my cousins. I can meet everyone Friday and/or Saturday pretty much whenever.  I’m heading home Sunday early evening so will have most of the morning and afternoon too.
> 
> My “must do” list includes the Tidal Basin at sunrise, one of the botanical gardens, Arlington cemetery, Lincoln monument (at night or dawn I think)... I wouldn’t mind getting inside a couple of buildings too if anyone has a recommendation?  Library of Congress?  Capitol Bldg?  Are they photographer friendly?  Do arrangements need to be made in advance?  I’ve seen most of the DC museums and the zoo already.
> 
> Any other good photo ops that I shouldn’t miss?


I'd recommend both Library of Congress and Capitol Building--both are photo friendly, no tripod.

For Capitol, IIRC from like 5 years ago, you need a ticket in advance. We did it from the hotel the night before, but we had to have the hotel print out our tickets. Things may have changed since then. It's probably too late for a White House tour.

We joined a LOC tour, but ended up leaving it halfway through to wander on our own. The person talked too quietly, and we lost interest rather quickly. Both are photo friendly, but with the Capitol, you can't really linger at all, you need to stay with the group. They make sure of it, I guess with good reason. There were multiple groups going on at once, so I could see how easy it'd be to get lost in the shuffle.

The only thing I'd check with is whether or not they're going to let you bring bags and whatnot. I seem to remember bags being kinda "iffy"? Maybe just my memory.

I'd highly recommend the Newseum--have to pay to enter. While part of the Tidal Basin memorials, I'm a huge fan of the FDR Memorial. The wife and I really want to go to the African American history/culture museum, as well. Another fun museum to go to is the National Postal Museum, but it's pretty far out of the way of everything else.

When wife and I went and toured Capitol, we stayed near Union Station. We got a very early tour (I think it was like 8 AM or so), then toured LOC, then the National Mall (we didn't do museums this day, just walked it), Washington Monument, Tidal Basin and memorials, Lincoln Memorial, Vietnam Memorial, White House, then walked back to hotel. While doable, it was a long, and tiring day.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I booked my flight last night.  Southwest is having a good 2 day sale!  I’m going to fly in Thursday and spend some time with my cousins. I can meet everyone Friday and/or Saturday pretty much whenever.  I’m heading home Sunday early evening so will have most of the morning and afternoon too.
> 
> My “must do” list includes the Tidal Basin at sunrise, one of the botanical gardens, Arlington cemetery, Lincoln monument (at night or dawn I think)... I wouldn’t mind getting inside a couple of buildings too if anyone has a recommendation?  Library of Congress?  Capitol Bldg?  Are they photographer friendly?  Do arrangements need to be made in advance?  I’ve seen most of the DC museums and the zoo already.
> 
> Any other good photo ops that I shouldn’t miss?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend both Library of Congress and Capitol Building--both are photo friendly, no tripod.
> 
> For Capitol, IIRC from like 5 years ago, you need a ticket in advance. We did it from the hotel the night before, but we had to have the hotel print out our tickets. Things may have changed since then. It's probably too late for a White House tour.
> 
> We joined a LOC tour, but ended up leaving it halfway through to wander on our own. The person talked too quietly, and we lost interest rather quickly. Both are photo friendly, but with the Capitol, you can't really linger at all, you need to stay with the group. They make sure of it, I guess with good reason. There were multiple groups going on at once, so I could see how easy it'd be to get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> The only thing I'd check with is whether or not they're going to let you bring bags and whatnot. I seem to remember bags being kinda "iffy"? Maybe just my memory.
> 
> I'd highly recommend the Newseum--have to pay to enter. While part of the Tidal Basin memorials, I'm a huge fan of the FDR Memorial. The wife and I really want to go to the African American history/culture museum, as well. Another fun museum to go to is the National Postal Museum, but it's pretty far out of the way of everything else.
> 
> When wife and I went and toured Capitol, we stayed near Union Station. We got a very early tour (I think it was like 8 AM or so), then toured LOC, then the National Mall (we didn't do museums this day, just walked it), Washington Monument, Tidal Basin and memorials, Lincoln Memorial, Vietnam Memorial, White House, then walked back to hotel. While doable, it was a long, and tiring day.
Click to expand...


Great tips thanks!  I’ve been to the WH already so won’t need to go there again. I did see the FDR last time but it was part of a Monuments at night tour and not enough time to get any good photos.


----------



## JonA_CT

It's by the school year for personal days. I get 6 personal days and 15 sick days each year, but the rules for using them are pretty strict. Technically, I have to use my personal days for any family leave, so I burned a bunch at the beginning of the year when my son was born and my wife needed help around the house. Next year, our contract changed that provision (I'll be able to use up to 7 of my sick days for family leave), so I'll have more options.

(It sounds like a lot of time to be able to take off...but we can't flex our schedules like a lot of other professions can. Not that I ever come close to using all of my sick time, but say I need to get fasting blood work done and the lab doesn't open until 8...that's a quarter of a sick day for me, whereas most of my friends in the business world can stay later that same afternoon.)



Anyways...the African-American History Museum is awesome. If you guys can get tickets, I highly recommend it. I saw it last April when I went with my school.


----------



## JoeW

SquarePeg said:


> I booked my flight last night.  Southwest is having a good 2 day sale!  I’m going to fly in Thursday and spend some time with my cousins. I can meet everyone Friday and/or Saturday pretty much whenever.  I’m heading home Sunday early evening so will have most of the morning and afternoon too.
> 
> My “must do” list includes the Tidal Basin at sunrise, one of the botanical gardens, Arlington cemetery, Lincoln monument (at night or dawn I think)... I wouldn’t mind getting inside a couple of buildings too if anyone has a recommendation?  Library of Congress?  Capitol Bldg?  Are they photographer friendly?  Do arrangements need to be made in advance?  I’ve seen most of the DC museums and the zoo already.
> 
> Any other good photo ops that I shouldn’t miss?


First, you cannot get inside the Main Reading Room of the LOC in the Jefferson Building except for 2x a year UNLESS you get a researcher's pass.  It's worth it to go online at the LOC website and see if you can get one in-time.  Jefferson building (especially on the lowest floor) is definitely worth it--I highly recommend it.  The researcher's pass will get you inside the main reading room (see shot below).  I'd choose that over the Capital if you just choose between the two.  Also, I coordinate a local photo meet-up group.  We've never had trouble with camera bags in the past with LOC.

Other interesting buildings to get inside of that are close to other stuff you want to see:  Renwick Museum (part of the SI, very camera friendly, usually has some very cool installations that lend themselves well to photography), Hirshhorn Museum (interesting space inside and out plus modern art), National Museum of the American Indian (cool building inside and out), Union Station (close to the Capital and Supreme Court, you can shoot people, food, trains and a cool interior).  Since you want to do the Tidal Basin, I recommend hitting the Jefferson Memorial.  As for Lincoln, there are 4 locations that are great at night and all within 2 blocks of each other:  the Lincoln Memorial, the US Institute for Peace, the Einstein Memorial, and the Vietnam Veteran's Memorial (ie: "The Wall").  All are good at night, location is safe at night.  The plus of hitting the Lincoln at night will be fewer crowds so better photos of Lincoln on his seat.  The negative:  great view of the National Mall in daylight that you won't get at night.  US Botanic Garden is on the Mall (between Capital Building and NMAI) so very convenient.  Another interesting place (though far off the Mall) for indoor photography is the National Cathedral.  They will also have great flowers too.

It's just a little bit outside of DC but you need a car to get there:  consider Great Falls Park (a national park).  Very cool.  Big rocks, big water.  Lots of hiking if you want it.  Or drive in, go to the first 2 overlooks, shoot and then leave.

The two images below, the first is of the LoC, in the area accessible to the public, the second is off the Main Reading room (where you'll need a researcher's pass to get in to).


----------



## bratkinson

I'll have to consider 3/9-3/11 some more.  On the 12th, I'm on the way to Chicago for a couple days...

Early April works better for me.  I'm thinking that's about the  time the cherry blossoms come out in the DC area, if memory serves.


----------



## pip_dog

Go figure, my university's photo club is doing a DC trip on 4/7. If you guys are there on the 6th I'll head down earlier and stay with family.


----------



## pip_dog

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> March 23-25 is getting close enough to cherry blossom time... do we want to avoid that timeframe to avoid the masses of people? 2018 Cherry Blossom Festival - Washington DC | Cherry Blossom Watch
> 
> Haha, stay with me. If anything happens, I'll plan to scream with a very high pitch, which is my usual defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an aluminum tripod - it makes a great urban melee weapon!
> 
> I haven't looked at what the paydays are in March, but I'm pretty much open to any of them.
> 
> If you want a special treat, the ESRI Fed Conference is on March 20 & 21 -- I'll be there, with several thousand other GeoGeeks.
Click to expand...

Do you know about the ticket situation for getting into that conference? I have been using ArcMap for research


----------



## snowbear

pip_dog said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just throwing some ideas out there...March 16-18? March 23-25?
> 
> Btw, my wife said I was weirdo and said I should bring a safety whistle...but it seems like I have permission to attend this event, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> March 23-25 is getting close enough to cherry blossom time... do we want to avoid that timeframe to avoid the masses of people? 2018 Cherry Blossom Festival - Washington DC | Cherry Blossom Watch
> 
> Haha, stay with me. If anything happens, I'll plan to scream with a very high pitch, which is my usual defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an aluminum tripod - it makes a great urban melee weapon!
> 
> I haven't looked at what the paydays are in March, but I'm pretty much open to any of them.
> 
> If you want a special treat, the ESRI Fed Conference is on March 20 & 21 -- I'll be there, with several thousand other GeoGeeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know about the ticket situation for getting into that conference? I have been using ArcMap for research
Click to expand...

I don't recall the cost - I have a free ticket.  Go to the "Events" tab on the ESRI website.

I might be presenting at the 2019 International conference in San Diego.


----------



## JoeW

bratkinson said:


> I'll have to consider 3/9-3/11 some more.  On the 12th, I'm on the way to Chicago for a couple days...
> 
> Early April works better for me.  I'm thinking that's about the  time the cherry blossoms come out in the DC area, if memory serves.


We should have some cherry blossoms.  How many and how mature the bloom depends on the next 30 days.


----------



## photoflyer

JoeW said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to consider 3/9-3/11 some more.  On the 12th, I'm on the way to Chicago for a couple days...
> 
> Early April works better for me.  I'm thinking that's about the  time the cherry blossoms come out in the DC area, if memory serves.
> 
> 
> 
> We should have some cherry blossoms.  How many and how mature the bloom depends on the next 30 days.
Click to expand...


True.  The biggest enemies are strong wind, strong rain, and or an unseasonal hard freeze as the buds are developing.


----------



## snowbear

photoflyer said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to consider 3/9-3/11 some more.  On the 12th, I'm on the way to Chicago for a couple days...
> 
> Early April works better for me.  I'm thinking that's about the  time the cherry blossoms come out in the DC area, if memory serves.
> 
> 
> 
> We should have some cherry blossoms.  How many and how mature the bloom depends on the next 30 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  The biggest enemies are strong wind, strong rain, and or an unseasonal hard freeze as the buds are developing.
Click to expand...

And the visitors who insist on picking the blossoms off of the trees.


----------



## Braineack

Fwiw. Bush and third eye blind are playing on the 6th. I'm going.


----------



## Braineack

We have any more plans/ schedule for the weekend?


----------



## JoeW

Right now, it looks like I will be flying in from Houston the night of the 6th, taking my wife to the airport the morning of the 7th.  I'll have a dog to tend to so I won't be able to give a full day.  But I'll have time on the 7th and the 8th I can join the festivities.


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> We have any more plans/ schedule for the weekend?



I’ll be available Friday afternoon, most of Saturday and Sunday through the early afternoon.  I’m planning to visit the tidal basin, cemetery, botanical gardens and some monuments.  I was going to wait until the week before to check the weather and plan specifics based on that.  If anyone has any definite where/when that they want to meet up, please let me know.


----------



## Braineack

w00t:



> Both the National Park Service and the *Washington Post*’s Capital Weather today revised their peak bloom predictions, pushing them back even further. Both are now predicting April 8 to 12.


----------



## JoeW

First, weather.  The long-range weather predictions I'm looking at say temps in the low to mid 50's as the highs for F-S-S.  Partly cloudy on Friday (so a good day to be outside all day or to shoot stuff where you can't cover your camera).  AM rain in the morning on Saturday and then some showers on Sunday.  So...bring a raincoat and microfibre cloth to deal with drops or condensation on a lens.  Also, the rain is a good thing--it will hold crowds down at the cherry blossoms on the weekend.

Second, here is the funeral schedule for ANC:  https://www.arlingtoncemetery.mil/Funerals/Funeral-Schedule/Daily-Funeral-Schedule  Right now it only goes up to April 2nd.  I strongly suggest (when it gets closer) you check for Friday.  Shooting an official ceremonial funeral at ANC is a mind-blowing and humbling experience.  While you're there, make time to shoot the Tomb of the Unknowns and the Changing of the Guard.  I suggest you try for all of this on Friday.

I think the US Botanic Garden is a good place to meet up at for mid-morning on Saturday.   That would be indoor, diverse plants to shoot, if it's raining badly it will be out of the rain, close to a bunch of other indoor and outdoor options.  Address is 100 Maryland Ave SW, Washington DC.  I suggest meeting by the front desk as you enter.  Hint:  they issue tripod permits to the first 10 people who request them so you can do some long exposures of orchids and stuff like that.   If you're looking for something to shoot Saturday morning, think of the Tidal Basin.  Early Saturday morning, with rain, there will be no crowds.  But the cherry blossoms should be lovely, especially with rain drops on them.

I probably won't be available until about 10am on Saturday.  I may be available for part of Sunday.  Do NOT let my schedule dictate the plans of the rest of the group.  Just keep me posted and I'll link up when I can.


----------



## Braineack

yum, for anyone out on sun:



> Cuba Libre Restaurant & Rum Bar in Penn Quarter, Washington DC (9th & H, NW) will celebrate National Empanada Day on Sunday, April 8 by offering ALL empanadas for just $1 (!!!) from 4 to 7 p.m. at the bar during the restaurant's annual Dollar Empanada Happy Hour!
> 
> The signature empanadas, made with a variety of fillings, can be paired with Cuba LIbre's many Happy Hour drink specials, including $5 cocktails; $4 housemade sangria; $4 house wine, and $3.5 beer.
> 
> Guests can choose from the following $1 empanadas on Sunday, April 8 (dine-in only!):
> 
> - Del Campo: Pulled pork, roasted poblano, charred tomatoes
> - Picadillo: Cienfuegos-style ground beef, potatoes, Manzanilla olives and raisins
> - De la Casa: Hand-chopped chicken, corn, Jack cheese
> 
> Don't miss out! $1 Empanada Happy Hour only happens once a year!



I plan out going out at least Saturday am.  I'd like to hit the cherry blossoms first thing in the am, like before sunrise, and then do whatever the group wants for the rest of the day.  I have a party I need to attend in the afternoon in Arlington, so that works out for me.  Supposed to be at a baptism on Sunday, so unsure right now if I'll venture back out.


----------



## snowbear

We like Cuba Libre's Sunday tappas brunch.  The Tap House (next block) is also a good place.

If anyone wants, we can exchange cell numbers via PM - sort of a roll call.


----------



## SquarePeg

Here's my tentative plan.  Thursday spending time with my cousin and we might shoot some monuments at dusk then dinner.  If rain is still predicted for Saturday morning, I am thinking I will hit the tidal basin on Friday morning to take advantage of the lower crowds and better weather then maybe the botanical gardens that afternoon.  My cousin will be with me but let me know if anyone wants to meet up at either of these locations you're welcome to join us.  I'll be available Saturday all day and could possibly go back to tidal basin at dawn @Braineack  if weather is good or will meet up with you all Saturday mid morning for whatever everyone wants to shoot.  Sunday morning I want to get some of the monuments at dawn if anyone else is into it...


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> We like Cuba Libre's Sunday tappas brunch.  The Tap House (next block) is also a good place.
> 
> If anyone wants, we can exchange cell numbers via PM - sort of a roll call.



Will send you a PM.


----------



## SquarePeg

@mishele  I know you were asking about plans.  See above if you will be around!


----------



## Braineack

do we want to try to formalize some rough times/locations to meetup?


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> do we want to try to formalize some rough times/locations to meetup?



Good idea.  Finally booked my hotel.  I'll be staying right near the WH and Mall so I canceled the car rental and will uber anywhere I can't walk to.  Is there a good spot to meet very early am on Saturday at/near the Tidal Basin?  Not really wanting to head down there alone with my gear and not sure if my cousin will get up that early!  If no spot to meet in that area, does anyone want to meet at my hotel lobby and uber or walk down there together. 

Then maybe a second meet up spot at the Botanical Gardens late morning for those who can't make it to the Tidal Basin early?  Joe says it would be a good place to meet. 11am in the lobby if there is one???  Looks like rain is no longer expected!!!  Anyone have any suggestions for Sunday meeting spot?  

What is a good time of day to photograph Washington and Lincoln monuments? Sunset?


----------



## jeffW

"What is a good time of day to photograph Washington and Lincoln monuments? Sunset?"

The Lincoln faces East, so if you want light going into the building early morning is the best.  In the afternoon evening it will be packed. 

"Not really wanting to head down there alone with my gear..."

 DC is relatively very safe, maybe a pickpocket or two.  But there are snipers and undercover cops everywhere it's a place you should feel comfortable carrying gear most anywhere unless you photograph a building then the private security guards will harass you ;-)
If however you go to the East side of the city for either the Arboretum (recommended)  or Kenilworth gardens (water lilies won't be in bloom) then you should be very careful during evening hours.  Don't go to the Kenilworth gardens - waste of time this time of year.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks @jeffW


----------



## Braineack

I'm willing to meet you EARLY on Saturday AM if you want.  People can meet us at the Basin.  I wanted to get there before sunrise.

Then maybe 10-11am ish we head over to the botanical gardens.  then figure out another area of interest, the monuments or buildings?


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> I'm willing to meet you EARLY on Saturday AM if you want.  People can meet us at the Basin.  I wanted to get there before sunrise.
> 
> Then maybe 10-11am ish we head over to the botanical gardens.  then figure out another area of interest, the monuments or buildings?



Sounds good.  Name time/place and I'll be there.  I'm ok with meeting as early as you want so we can get there before sunrise.


----------



## Braineack

I'm probably going to park in Rosslyn and metro/uber into DC.  I can meet you at the Hotel (let me know which) and we can walk down.   Whomever wants to meet us there in the AM can give either one a call to meet up there.

We'll be just off the mall, so after the basin we could do monuments before the gardens if you wanna see Lincoln/Washington/wwi/Korean/mlk.

do we have a roll call?   Who's collecting cell numbers?


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> I'm probably going to park in Rosslyn and metro/uber into DC.  I can meet you at the Hotel (let me know which) and we can walk down.   Whomever wants to meet us there in the AM can give either one a call to meet up there.
> 
> We'll be just off the mall, so after the basin we could do monuments before the gardens if you wanna see Lincoln/Washington/wwi/Korean/mlk.
> 
> do we have a roll call?   Who's collecting cell numbers?



I think @snowbear is collecting numbers.  I sent him mine.  I'll PM you my hotel and cell phone.  Just let me know approximate time you want to meet and I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to park in Rosslyn and metro/uber into DC.  I can meet you at the Hotel (let me know which) and we can walk down.   Whomever wants to meet us there in the AM can give either one a call to meet up there.
> 
> We'll be just off the mall, so after the basin we could do monuments before the gardens if you wanna see Lincoln/Washington/wwi/Korean/mlk.
> 
> do we have a roll call?   Who's collecting cell numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @snowbear is collecting numbers.  I sent him mine.  I'll PM you my hotel and cell phone.  Just let me know approximate time you want to meet and I'll be in the lobby.
Click to expand...

I will probably meet up with everyone in the later morning (wherever the group is), but everyone send me a PM with your number and I will share a contact list in another PM (I'll only send numbers to those that send me one).  Get it to me by Thursday afternoon, please.


----------



## snowbear

As to Cuba Libre . . .


----------



## Braineack

@snowbear system says I cant start a convo with you to send my cell#


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> @snowbear system says I cant start a convo with you to send my cell# [/QUOTETry a new one (I sent my cell)


----------



## JoeW

Okay, multiple thoughts:
1.  Friday should be lovely, good temps but windy.  That's actually a good day to photograph the Washington Monument b/c the flags at the base of the monument will be swirling in the wind and I bet there will be some kites out and about near the base of the monument.  Good day to be outside and shooting outside stuff (like Arlington National Cemetery for instance).

2.  Saturday:  Mark, what are you seeing?  I'm in Houston (get back Friday night) and the DC weather link I have says snow and rain on Saturday.  That is actually good for the Tidal Basin b/c it will hold down crowds and the cherry blossoms in the snow should be exquisite!  Peg, as others posted, you're very safe going to the Tidal Basin with photo equipment.  In fact you'll probably see another 40-50 photographers there on Saturday unless it's raining.  My suggestions on good places to meet up:  either inside the Jefferson Memorial (which will be covered and it's a beautiful memorial to photograph) or the Martin Luther King Memorial (which will be uncovered but is nice to shoot and right next to the cherry blossoms).  Bonus:  if it is indeed snowing, get your butt over to the Korean War Memorial.  It is a platoon of life-size soldiers on patrol.  With snow on their ponchos they will look like ghosts emerging from the mist--very powerful photo and not that far from MLK Memorial.

3.  I can be at the US Botanic Garden as early as 10am if that works for people.  I drop my wife off at the airport on Saturday morning.  I'll need to stop off at home to walk the dog but otherwise should be able to make it in to DC and connect with y'all by 10am.  If you want to keep it at 11am, I'll plan on being there then but I"ll need to bug out at about 12:15 (got a nephew's birthday party I need to go to).

4.  Assuming it is raining on Saturday, my suggestions of places very close to the US Botanic Garden that are definitely worth shooting:
--National Gallery of Art, East Building.  All modern art, the inside of the building is cool and good space to shoot, many of the galleries (like the Calder mobiles) allow flash photography, if you don't want to spend much time outside I strongly recommend the NGA.
--National Museum of the American Indian:  the best cafeteria food of all the Smithsonian, cool space inside to shoot.
--Hirshhorn Museum (all modern art).  Circular building, worth shooting the outside and the outdoor sculpture garden even if the weather sucks, indoors it's interesting space and usually a couple of exhibits are worth going for.
--and if the weather really, really sucks and you don't want to be outdoors, go visit the Newseum.  It will cost you (ie: it's not free) but it's worth it just to see the entire collection of Pulitizer Award winning photos.  For a photographer, this museum is stunning.  And you'll find some things to take pictures of in it (part of the Twin Towers is in here, the 2nd biggest remaining segment of the Berlin Wall is in here).

5.  Best times to shoot the Lincoln and Washington Monument.  Friday is probably your best day to shoot the WM.  If you really want to be hardcore, go to Virginia and shoot a sunrise with the Washington Monument in the background.  But if you're in DC, shoot it during the day.  At night, it won't photograph that well.  As for the Lincoln--any time is a great time.  Inside, the statue of Lincoln is especially great at night--lots of shadow.  During the day, the view from the front of the Lincoln looking down the National Mall is nice.  At night you go to the back of the Lincoln, set up a tripod and shoot car lights as they go up and down Memorial Bridge.  In the upper part of your photo (on a clear night) will be a small light twinkling on the Virginia side of the Potomac--that will be the eternal flame of JFK in Arlington National Cemetery).    Seriously, there is no BAD time to shoot the Lincoln.  But if you shoot it at night, you get a threefer.  The Vietnam Veterans Memorial is beautiful at night.  And the US Institute of Peace is a glass building all lit up at night.  And the 3 (VVM, USIP, and Lincoln) are 2 blocks from each other.  And yes, all safe to be at night.

Okay, that's all I got.


----------



## snowbear

So far, we have 4 confirmed, meaning I have cell numbers for them: SquarePeg, Braineak, JoeW and myself.

Weather-wise for Saturday:  it sounds like rain and snow are very likely - 3" to the south of town, where I am.  Indoor activities may be the best bet, and I'll add one of my favorite buildings into the mix - Smithsonian's Museum of the American Indian.  It's located "across the street" from the Botanical Gardens, so convenient.


----------



## mishele

Dang it!!! I'm so jealous!! I just can't make these dates work.  I can't wait to hear and see how your trip goes!!


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

75% chance of precipitation. Snow!  I may have to check a bag if I need snow and rain gear as well as clothes for 60’s on Thursday and Friday!  I’d so much rather see snow than rain.  

Cherry blossoms in the snow sounds kind of cool. I guess I’ll be prepared for all weather!  I’m definitely in for the Tidal Basin and Botanical garden and will play it by ear from there.  I like the idea of getting over to the Korean War Memorial In the snow so I may head over there at some point if anyone else is interested.


----------



## mishele

Lol Have fun with that.  




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

so annoying since we just had such a nice weekend...

but like Joe said, should actually make for interesting images.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> 75% chance of precipitation. Snow!  I may have to check a bag if I need snow and rain gear as well as clothes for 60’s on Thursday and Friday!  I’d so much rather see snow than rain.
> 
> Cherry blossoms in the snow sounds kind of cool. I guess I’ll be prepared for all weather!  I’m definitely in for the Tidal Basin and Botanical garden and will play it by ear from there.  I like the idea of getting over to the Korean War Memorial In the snow so I may head over there at some point if anyone else is interested.


I blame the Bostonian. 



mishele said:


> Dang it!!! I'm so jealous!! I just can't make these dates work.  I can't wait to hear and see how your trip goes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm sure we can gather a few locals for a second round.  It may not include Cherry Blossoms, but the buildings and monuments aren't going anywhere, soon.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% chance of precipitation. Snow!  I may have to check a bag if I need snow and rain gear as well as clothes for 60’s on Thursday and Friday!  I’d so much rather see snow than rain.
> 
> Cherry blossoms in the snow sounds kind of cool. I guess I’ll be prepared for all weather!  I’m definitely in for the Tidal Basin and Botanical garden and will play it by ear from there.  I like the idea of getting over to the Korean War Memorial In the snow so I may head over there at some point if anyone else is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the Bostonian. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it!!! I'm so jealous!! I just can't make these dates work.  I can't wait to hear and see how your trip goes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure we can gather a few locals for a second round.  It may not include Cherry Blossoms, but the buildings and monuments aren't going anywhere, soon.
Click to expand...

Or you guys can come my way! Hehe
Philly has a lot of good stuff to see!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% chance of precipitation. Snow!  I may have to check a bag if I need snow and rain gear as well as clothes for 60’s on Thursday and Friday!  I’d so much rather see snow than rain.
> 
> Cherry blossoms in the snow sounds kind of cool. I guess I’ll be prepared for all weather!  I’m definitely in for the Tidal Basin and Botanical garden and will play it by ear from there.  I like the idea of getting over to the Korean War Memorial In the snow so I may head over there at some point if anyone else is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the Bostonian. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it!!! I'm so jealous!! I just can't make these dates work.  I can't wait to hear and see how your trip goes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure we can gather a few locals for a second round.  It may not include Cherry Blossoms, but the buildings and monuments aren't going anywhere, soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you guys can come my way! Hehe
> Philly has a lot of good stuff to see!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> Or you guys can come my way! Hehe
> Philly has a lot of good stuff to see!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



if youre into that sort of thing...


----------



## Braineack

interesting take on the weather

Perspective | Flake news: Please disregard snow total forecasts on your weather apps


----------



## snowbear

"I hope we get a jammin' foot of snow!"

There, that took care of it - dusting at the most.


----------



## snowbear

PMs sent out with contact numbers - we have five confirmed.

I told one of the nieces she could tag along if she were available, to just call me when she gets close - not sure if she'll be there.


----------



## Braineack

snowbear said:


> "I hope we get a jammin' foot of snow!"
> 
> There, that took care of it - dusting at the most.




It worked, thanks.  Might not even rain now.


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hope we get a jammin' foot of snow!"
> 
> There, that took care of it - dusting at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked, thanks.  Might not even rain now.
Click to expand...


Yes - this morning, WTOP was saying most of the "wet" snow would be south of the city - which could mean me at home.
MLW has a meeting, tonight; if we are not too late getting home, I am going to feed the critters early and try to get to town by 7 (drive and park on the mall); otherwise, I'll be there by 10 (Metrorail).


----------



## Braineack

chance of rain is only 20% now, and the temp high has gone up to 46°F.  Ill take it!

see you guys/gals tomorrow


I'm driving right in and parking near squarepegs hotel.


----------



## photoflyer

The aviation forecast is very detailed, highly localized and updated every six hours.  It is great for photography because it is specific as to the altitude and type of cloud cover.   Here it is for DCA and I will interpret:

KDCA 061747Z 0618/0724 26010G20KT P6SM BKN250
  FM070000 24008KT P6SM BKN080
  FM070800 35010KT P6SM -RASN OVC030
  FM071500 35005G17KT P6SM OVC050

The relevant part starts at 3am local time and say the winds will be from the north at 11.5 mph, 6+ miles visibility, light rain and snow, overcast at 3000 feet.

Starting at 10am local there is no precipitation, the winds pick up a bit gusting to 19 mph , visibility is still 6+ miles and the ceiling is overcast 5000.  

Of course this is subject to change and most certainly will be refined as we get closer to Saturday morning.


----------



## SquarePeg

Was down at the tidal basin for sunrise this morning although the clouds really cut that short.  Got some nice photos. Looking forward to going back there in the am.  

It was full of photogs. I of course left my tripod home by mistake so had to bump up the ISO. Still got lots of nice stuff. 

See you all tomorrow.  

iPhone shot from today


----------



## snowbear

The local all-news radio station has been broadcasting that TODAY was THE day to go, because of the anticipated (cold/windy/snow/rain - take your pick) weather for tomorrow.


----------



## SquarePeg

It was busy at sunrise but not crazy like I’m sure it was later.  My cousin’s were shocked at how many people with cameras were out so early.  I think they thought we’d be all alone down there.


----------



## snowbear

Ever been on Cadillac Mountain (Acadia NP) waiting for sunrise?  Yeah.


----------



## JoeW

Glad you got to hit the Tidal Basin.  Did you shoot the Jefferson Memorial?  And yeah, the Tidal Basin will be crazy on Saturday if there is no snow or rain.

I know people are talking about meeting up mid-morning at the US Botanic Garden.  Where will you (or anyone else) be prior to that?  I'm asking in-case the run to the airport to drop off my wife goes fast and I can get in to DC around 8:30 or 9am.


----------



## SquarePeg

JoeW said:


> Glad you got to hit the Tidal Basin.  Did you shoot the Jefferson Memorial?  And yeah, the Tidal Basin will be crazy on Saturday if there is no snow or rain.
> 
> I know people are talking about meeting up mid-morning at the US Botanic Garden.  Where will you (or anyone else) be prior to that?  I'm asking in-case the run to the airport to drop off my wife goes fast and I can get in to DC around 8:30 or 9am.



We’re going to the Tidal Basin for sunrise then on to the Botanical Gardens.  I may need breakfast in between!  I know Snowbear has shared numbers for those who responded.  Mine is there.  Feel free to text me if you want to know where we are.  

Posted some from Jefferson in a separate thread.  Have more but they need editing.


----------



## snowbear

Rewrite:
I should be there about 7:30 (the first train leaves at 7:00).  I'll text the group when I come out of the tunnel, to see where everyone is, but I'll plan on meeting y'all at the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## snowbear

I think we all had a good time; I know I did.

The Capitol



DSC_1387.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

A big blue chicken



DSC_1423.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

A pretty group at the Lincoln Memorial



DSC_1463.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

The Guest of Honor



DSC_1456.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

I had fun.  Just didn't enjoy the cold.  Then I got reeled into taking pictures at the naming ceremony I had to run off to, when all I wanted to do was drink manischewitz.





DSC_8051 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8088-Edit-2 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8142 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8146 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8192 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer

Some shots taken on Saturday while with @snowbear @JoeW @SquarePeg @Braineack


----------



## bratkinson

Fantastic images!  

I wish I could have made it, but my schedule 'filled in' during the past couple of months putting this weekend out of possibilities.  Maybe next year.


----------



## photoflyer

Braineack said:


> I had fun.  Just didn't enjoy the cold.  Then I got reeled into taking pictures at the naming ceremony I had to run off to, when all I wanted to do was drink manischewitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_8088-Edit-2 by Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8192 by Braineack, on Flickr



Given the light we had to work with, your second shot of the Jefferson came out quite well.


----------



## Braineack

i may cheated a little...


----------



## JoeW

photoflyer said:


> View attachment 156125 View attachment 156126 View attachment 156127 View attachment 156128 View attachment 156129 View attachment 156130 View attachment 156131 View attachment 156132 View attachment 156133 View attachment 156134 Some shots taken on Saturday while with @snowbear @JoeW @SquarePeg @Braineack


This is really good stuff!  Very impressed.


----------



## JoeW

What a great group of people.  Braineack and I get together every 5-6 years (was that how long since the one Lew organized?), the rest of the folks I was meeting for the first time in person.  I didn't get to shoot with everyone very long but enjoyed the company and plus quickly seeing a few of my favorite sites.

And here we are, acting like a bunch of millennial, everyone trying to take a selfie.


----------



## SquarePeg

photoflyer said:


> View attachment 156125 View attachment 156126 View attachment 156127 View attachment 156128 View attachment 156129 View attachment 156130 View attachment 156131 View attachment 156132 View attachment 156133 View attachment 156134 Some shots taken on Saturday while with @snowbear @JoeW @SquarePeg @Braineack



These all came out beautifully.  Especially the cobwebs.


----------



## SquarePeg

Was a fun day.  Nice to be out with other photographers and be able to talk “shop”.  Thanks again for the meet up!


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Was a fun day.  Nice to be out with other photographers and be able to talk “shop”.  Thanks again for the meet up!


Thank _you_.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> i may cheated a little...



It’s not cheating, it’s art.


----------



## terri

JoeW said:


> What a great group of people.  Braineack and I get together every 5-6 years (was that how long since the one Lew organized?), the rest of the folks I was meeting for the first time in person.  I didn't get to shoot with everyone very long but enjoyed the company and plus quickly seeing a few of my favorite sites.
> 
> And here we are, acting like a bunch of millennial, everyone trying to take a selfie.  View attachment 156149


Great photo, peoples!


----------



## JoeW

And besides the selfie of the group, here's modest contribution to the meet up....silhouettes at the National Gallery of Art, East Building....


----------



## Braineack

SquarePeg said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may cheated a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not cheating, it’s art.
Click to expand...


I just used a luminosity mask on the sky, to give the pink hue.


----------

